
MyRocks: A space- and write-optimized MySQL database - RmDen
https://code.facebook.com/posts/190251048047090/myrocks-a-space-and-write-optimized-mysql-database
======
vosper
This is a really well-written and informative blog post, and it's nice to see
a new storage engine option for MySQL.

------
tedd4u
Very happy to see continuing innovation on MySQL and contribution to open
source from Facebook. I wonder if there is potential to get more than 2x less
space usage than InnoDB + compression. It seems like a no brainer to build a
new storage engine for 10x but it's a lot of work to deploy and "harden" this
for 2x. EDIT: I'm guessing the value is more about solving the write
amplification problem, where it looks like it's about 10-12x reduced over
Inno+compression. Nice work! Replacing petabytes of SSDs isn't cheap.

------
cbanek
As someone developing with rocksdb currently, this is very exciting! Can't
wait to give it a shot.

